

Google Code playground for graphs with time (like Rosling's TED talks) - derwiki
http://code.google.com/apis/ajax/playground/?type=visualization#motion_chart_time_formats

======
derwiki
I guess this is what came after the GapMinder acquisition a few years back --
this looks like the same style visualization Hans Rosling uses in his famous
TED talks.

